# Ruger M77 won't feed round



## buddy48 (Nov 14, 2013)

Having an issue with my Ruger M77 MarkII compact in .260. It won't feed a round from the magazine into the chamber when the round is being fed from the right side of the magazine. 

It feeds fine from the left, but when feeding from the right the tip of the bullet catches the chamber. You can't even force it past this point. I think/know it must be the follower/magazine spring that is causing the issue, but not quite sure how to get after it.

I'm pretty handy at fixing things. Also, Built a 10/22, completely disassembled, polished and adjusted trigger, polished/radiused bolt, new barrel etc. but this thing is whooping my butt. 

It seems like it should be an easy fix but this one has got me.

I would appreciate any help!!


----------



## buddy48 (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I just had an issue with it feeding from the left so that has changed. It's like the back end of the bullet drops too much or the front end kicks up at too steep of an angle which causes the tip of the bullet to catch the chamber.


----------



## Early-14 (Nov 14, 2013)

First make sure that the mag. has been seated correctly into the action.  They must be straight and not binding.  Next check the floor plate, mag. spring, follower and  latch.  The mag. spring  may not be seated into the follower or the floor plate correctly.  
Is the floor plate hard to close?   Just things to look for.


----------



## buddy48 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have checked all of those items. Thr floor plate was a little difficult to close but that's because the trigger guard was slightly too far forward. Readjusted that and it closes fine.

I don't see where the follower is twisted sideways either. It just doesn't make since. I figure I might call ruger tomorrow and see if they can give me any poimters. If not guess I'll take it to my gunsmith. Its a little embarrassing to take a gun for what seems like it should be an easy fix but oh well.


----------



## buddy48 (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay....don't know why I didn't think of this first..

It isn't the follower or the spring or the bolt. My son has the same gun in .243. So, I swapped the follower and spring and then tested it. Same problem. Swapped out the bolt tested it. Same problem. The bolt and follower/spring that came out of the .260 worked just fine in the .243 also.

Got to looking a little closer at it and it appears that the guide rails/lip that the bottom of the bolt rides on wasn't completely milled far enough back to allow the cartridge to release from the magazine soon enough. There are two small ledges that extend about 1/4" farther on the .260 than they do on the .243. So, I took some detailed pictures of it and I'm going to send it to ruger and see what they recommend.

I bought this gun used in November last year and sighted it in feeding one cartridge at a time without placing them in the magazine. I found the problem last weekend after I tried to reload after shooting a doe.

So the problem may have been there since it was new and the previous owner just didn't want to deal with. It worked out for me anyway since I got a good deal on it!!


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 15, 2013)

Send it in to Ruger. They have great customer service and you know it will still be covered under warranty.


----------

